# Best Choice!??



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you should try the rest and then follow your gut. I wouldnt do the first,though. reining horses are expensive, and show best usually in reining comps. I think the blue roan my be good for you.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, I forgot the mention, the reining mare, is also western pleasure


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry. I'm not going to be much help. This kind of choice is just too far out of my mind for me to help you with. I can't, just CAN'T get it around my head that people can spend that kind of money on a horse just for fun for a teenager. There is NOTHING wrong with that, but it's too out there for my experience. I am not in any way trying to judge you or your parents or whoever is paying for the horse, it's care, upkeep, etc. etc. or what your future may be. I just can't wrap my head around it. I still have a hard time with my own son spending his own money on things that I currently can't afford. I'm not right, but that's who I am. 

I've been pretty much broke my entire life -- that's probably why.

You seem to be looking very carefully and trying hard to consider everything. Please try to think of what the horse's future will be in 5 years when you may be doing something completely different. Will you sell him? Will you board him and visit him after work/school/on weekends? Life changes, but the horse will still be there.

So, good luck with whatever you choose. Sorry that I'm a write-off on this one.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im pretty much on the same page as Northen Mama. 
I dont think you need a $6500 reining horse unless you want to rein. If you want to try differant things, find a solid little horse who you can mess around with or better yet lease. 

Look for something less specialized than the reining horse, and more solid (able to canter) than the second.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you spastic dove, that was really helpful 

What do you think of this one:
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad402770

or this one:
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad391265

Thanks <3


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The first guy seems overpriced. He's cute, but he's only 5. How experienced are you with training horses? It says his temperament is a 2 so he could probably be fine, but Id prefer a been there done that kind of horse for you to play with different disciplines that wouldn't be bothered by switching back and forth, etc. 
The second I like a bit better.
What is your search area?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, they are a bit expensive.. but, we can negotiate.. haha
My whole family are big fans of paint/pinto horses... so when I show them that gelding, they will wanna buy him! lol

BC, Canada..

preferably in one of these places:
kelowna, vernon, oyama, armstrong, westbank, penticton, peachland, summerland, salmon arm, kamloops, lumby, falkland

Thanks xD


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I would go for the first horse Jag Sky or the other mare, I mean even if you aren't going to do reining they seem like higher quality horses. However if you are doing different disciplines you will want a horse that has already done some of that discipline. As long as they listened to your aids and aren't confused or something I would say that is the better choice. I own an overpriced 5 year old gelding as well, some days he is worth his price and others he is not xD although he is a dressage horse. I have to warn you as an english rider that horses that do dressage/jumping etc are generally more expensive than a western horse, so if you want to do those in the future you may just want to get a all rounder now or lease an all rounder now and buy an english-only horse later if you're serious about it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres some from a quick search of just BC (Not sure of any specifics you're looking for): 

Well Broke Smooth Gaited Mare for Sale.

This guy is a little green, but I like him: Reg. QH Gelding out of Dolls Union Jac, Price Reduced!

Has a weird neck, but it may be the angle. A good drill horse, I think, could adapt to pretty much anything: Ebony Jewel Thief "ace"

Flashy, Friendly and Ready to Shine

I really like the sounds of this girl, but it says intermediate-advanced rider. I don't know what you are: Very Built,quick Learner,ropeing/rodeo/ranch/jumping

Gorgeous QH 10 yr Monty Intelligent Well Broke

Lovely, Willing Mare


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It seems like what you want is ALL over the board. You put up a draft cross one day, and then a 6500 reining horse the next.

I think what's more important then actually looking is taking the time to figure out what you want. Paint, QH, Warmblood... whatever. You need to figure out what you want to do, and if you're just happy with trail riding, go pick up a cheap trail horse. If you KNOW you're going to want to show... I can't stress this enough... try not to pick a trail horse. You'll put in a lot of work and time to lose to people who just have more expensive horses then you. (again, don't start the stupid argument of 'that's not always true!' I know that.  But it's a pretty good rule to go by.)

If you want to show, then you should get lessons in different areas until you figure out what you want to do. You've got plenty of time... don't buy a horse that will later down the road be loved, but ultimately, useless because you want to do dressage and you bought a western pleasure horse.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Did some searching for all-around english horses:

'Stallone' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
this horse is amazingly cheap for what he can do, and has a lot of experience but isn't old. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1389870 - Mossimo WA This horse does hunter, dressage, trail, and says western prospect. This is the one that I think would be best for you. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1416635 - Calico This horse has experience with english and western, but requires an intermediate rider.

Do you have a price range?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys 
spastic dove -- thanks for the links xD I like the 10 yr old Monty.
My fav. so far is the grulla mare though, my family loves her too. And, she is in the town right next to us 

mayfieldk -- That is because I was wondering what you guys thought of each. Now, I put them together, wondering what you think is suitable. 
I thought thats what the purpose of this forum is.. is to help others :/

I do know what I want.. I want a horse that is all-round, could do anything.
A horse that can change when I change.


roro -- thanks for the ads  Actually, I am located in BC, and I can't drive out of the province, as my mom is driving me :/ Not anywhere up north either, as they are 12 hours away 

I am looking for a horse between $0-$4000 Must be negotiable if over! xD
I am a upper level novice, intermediate rider.
All-round horse -- western, english, bareback, trails..
Between 3-16 yrs old 

thanks xD


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

No way on the reining mare. I think that you need to be more expirenced of what you want to do. Personally, If you were to buy her, I think you would be wasting her talent. Reining horses that are fully trained are very athletic horses. They do what they are trained to do. It would be a waste of money to buy her, then change her way of going.

I'd say, buy a bomb proof, "been there" kind of horse. From there, you can decide what you want to do, and work with the horse.

Not trying to be rude, just trying to figure out what would be best for you.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Most people will go down on their price. I looked at a horse that was 40k and my trainer and parents offered 36k, we eventually settled on 38k and bought him. You just have to be firm. With your price range I wouldn't get tempted by anything over 7k.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

rodeogirl -- No, your not being rude.. I completely agree  so the reining one is out of the picture for sure ;P

roro -- holy crap! a 40k horse! She must be quite the horse for that kind of money


I found another one:
GORGEOUS Well Trained AQHA Palamino Mare

She is about 3.5 hours away.. she sounds like she is worth the drive, but its my mom driving :/ so I will have to convince my mom xP


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey there, 

I think you have to be pretty clear on what you want before you go out out horse shopping. If you don't know what you want chances are you won't get what you want!

The more you pay for a horse, the better (in terms of training) its probably going to be, so while obviously you would like to pay less, keep away from the really cheap horses.

Also, if you don't have tack remember you are going to have to spend money on that, possibly over $1000 once you get saddle, bridle, rugs etc. and thats a very conservative estimate. Make sure you have this money to spare, and shop after you have your horse, for size etc. 

If I were you I would get a horse with some proper dressage training. Doesn't have to be advanced but if you ever start english riding you will be so much better of if you have a horse that rides well and accepts contact, yields around the leg, flexes etc. While you can ride QHs in an english style, you are probably better of getting a slightly lighter cross if you want to do some hack classes, or whatever. I am sure you are going to be able to find a horse that has some basic dressage training, and has been ridden in basic western style as well. 

If I were you I would look for something around the age of maybe ten. Wouldn't go much below eight unless its a great horse. Most younger horses, while they may have basic training, are still unsure, and if you are not sure of your aids, and how they will react to situations there could be problems down the track. Try and find a horse that has already competed a bit, maybe done some pony club or whatever you guys have up there. I wouldn't ever get one of these "dude" horses. This is because while they are generally aged their experience hasn't been training or showing, its been running around with beginners yanking at their mouths and kicking them too hard. For a pleasure horse, its like a period of their life has just been wasted. For the money you are spending I think you can get more. 

So look around at your horses but decide what you really want to do. Buying a horse that has only ever done Western style is going to make it a lot harder for you when you decide you want to do dressage/english riding and start asking for contact, flexion and collection. 

If you want an allrounder get an allrounder, not a trail horse or a reiner. 

Thats just my advice. Take a few more months even and do some lessons in english and western, go look at some competitions and see what you want to get into, you don't have to rush to find a horse. Be clear what you want. 

I have a very specific list about my next horse and I know if the criteria isn't filled I am going to say no, because its no use getting a horse that doesn't suit me, my situation or my purposes. Maybe you should do something like that.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Go with a horse you know how to ride. You'll do the reining horse no good if you have no clue what you're doing on it. Find one you're comfortable on, one that understands cues that you also understand and one that can do what you intend to do with it within however many years you intend on owning this horse.

You can't come in here expecting others to know the horse you want. We can't pick it for you. You should stick with looking at a general same type of horse. Like when I was searching for a horse, I didn't need someone to tell me what I wanted, I knew. I knew the breed, I knew the discipline, I knew the age, it was all a matter of "Oh this is the right horse for me!"

I think once you know what you want breed wise, age wise, and what it is ALREADY trained in, that's when you should start looking and asking opinions.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys  you have helped me out alot!

here is a list I came up with.. are they any very important things I missed? or, is it good to bring along when I go see horses?

Horse Search List:
Price = $0-$5000
Age = 5-15
Height = 15hh + (unless fjord or draft)
Temperment = 1 - 5 (1= calm 10= high-strung)
Weight = 1000lbs +

Must be able to = english, western, trails, bareback
Extras = likes water, barrels, lunges
Other requirements = trailers, ties, good with feet, farrier, vet, dewormer


----------

